# Just venting a bit about my life.



## SamuelSmithos (8 d ago)

Sometimes you just wanna cut everyone off and run away with your partner-- or a friend. Sometimes you just wanna run away with yourself and never look back.

I forgive you for cheating and I feel genuine love for you. I genuinely care about you and respect you and I need you in my life. We've been together for a while and as much as you have disappointed me in the past, I'm willing to give this another shot. You mean the earth to me. You taught me so much. We are one and I hope we will always be one. I want your love, your kindness, your forgiveness, your heart, your respect. I want your kids. I want your time and attention. I want to live inside of your heart forever. I want to give you my heart, my forgiveness, my respect, my babies, my time and attention. I still get jealous because I care. I'm still attracted to you. I still love you. I hope you feel the same bubbie . 
I want passionate lovemaking with you.


----------



## SamuelSmithos (8 d ago)

Love is patient, kind, sweet, and feels good. Love should be passionate. It's not always like this but should be most of the time, in my opinion. Love is should not contemptuous or controlling. Then again, sometimes it's like that because none of us are perfect. I feel a level of contempt for you, which is weird because I love you. But I'm still harboring resentment from the pain your past actions have caused me and I'm still trying to get over it. I want to forgive and fight to forgive you everyday. I love you.


----------



## SamuelSmithos (8 d ago)

SamuelSmithos said:


> Love is patient, kind, sweet, and feels good. Love should be passionate. It's not always like this but should be most of the time, in my opinion. Love is should not contemptuous or controlling. Then again, sometimes it's like that because none of us are perfect. I feel a level of contempt for you, which is weird because I love you. But I'm still harboring resentment from the pain your past actions have caused me and I'm still trying to get over it. I want to forgive and fight to forgive you everyday. I love you.


Our baby boy is probably here with us today.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Why do you want to stay with someone that's cheated on you ?

You can't trust them...She obviously doesn't feel the same about you


----------



## Dormatte (4 mo ago)

SamuelSmithos said:


> Sometimes you just wanna cut everyone off and run away with your partner-- or a friend. Sometimes you just wanna run away with yourself and never look back.
> 
> I forgive you for cheating and I feel genuine love for you. I genuinely care about you and respect you and I need you in my life. We've been together for a while and as much as you have disappointed me in the past, I'm willing to give this another shot. You mean the earth to me. You taught me so much. We are one and I hope we will always be one. I want your love, your kindness, your forgiveness, your heart, your respect. I want your kids. I want your time and attention. I want to live inside of your heart forever. I want to give you my heart, my forgiveness, my respect, my babies, my time and attention. I still get jealous because I care. I'm still attracted to you. I still love you. I hope you feel the same bubbie .
> I want passionate lovemaking with you.


Your relationship is terrible, unhealthy and needs to end.

Also, your self esteem, self worth, self respect, and love for yourself doesn't exist.

That's your issue.

Never place a relationship or a man/woman/other ahead or before yourself.

You need to work on becoming your own everything. Your own earth.

End the relationship, and work on yourself in therapy...


The longer you stay, the more miserable and unhappy you'll be.

This person doesn't genuinely care for you, nor do they respect you.

Learn to love yourself.
Stop being a doormat.

You deserve better.

Learn and know that you do.

Become better.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

SamuelSmithos said:


> Sometimes you just wanna cut everyone off and run away with your partner-- or a friend. Sometimes you just wanna run away with yourself and never look back.
> 
> I forgive you for cheating and I feel genuine love for you. I genuinely care about you and respect you and I need you in my life. We've been together for a while and as much as you have disappointed me in the past, I'm willing to give this another shot. You mean the earth to me. You taught me so much. We are one and I hope we will always be one. I want your love, your kindness, your forgiveness, your heart, your respect. I want your kids. I want your time and attention. I want to live inside of your heart forever. I want to give you my heart, my forgiveness, my respect, my babies, my time and attention. I still get jealous because I care. I'm still attracted to you. I still love you. *I hope you feel the same* bubbie .
> I want passionate lovemaking with you.


That’s the key question. Does your wife(?) want the same as you?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm confused. Is this some kind of love letter to your cheating wife?



SamuelSmithos said:


> Our baby boy is probably here with us today.


Did you lose a child? If so, when did this happen?
How old are you both? How many living children do you have?
How long have you been married?


----------

